# Doweling Jig



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a fairly inexpensive adjustable doweling jig. I plan to use it to make "butt" joints for my new project. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is one of the better jigs. You can get good alignment with dowel centers for a lot less money. Whatever you use, drilling a straight hole is necessary. If you don't have any money, and you have a combination square or a try square, and a measuring device, even a tape measure, a pencil and an awl, you can get good fitting dowels.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I picked up a few Stanely #59 jigs a decade or so ago. All the others have no use IMHO. I especially think the self centering ones are most useless. I always need a reference point and C/C jigs don't do that.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

On the other side of the fence, I think the self-centering feature is a must have. It takes all the guess work out of the alignment issue. I bought mine at Woodcraft.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had more luck with the dowel centers suggested by Cabinet man than any other technique.

G


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It you have two pc of wood and they are not quite the same thickness you will have a ridge on both sides. With a referenced dowel jig you will have a ridge on only one side. In most cases this is what you need, one good side. But if you have a wide belt or drum sander it matters little.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks every one!! The real problem is that when you drill into the end of the longer piece, I am unable to use my drill press (table top, not floor model). How can I make a perpendicular drilled hole in this longer piece to match the hole in the shorter piece that I used my drill press for? Drill centers will find the proper location, but it needs to be perpendicular. Maybe in this case, a jig might work better??

Tom


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mi77915 said:


> Thanks every one!! The real problem is that when you drill into the end of the longer piece, I am unable to use my drill press (table top, not floor model). How can I make a perpendicular drilled hole in this longer piece to match the hole in the shorter piece that I used my drill press for? Drill centers will find the proper location, but it needs to be perpendicular. Maybe in this case, a jig might work better??
> 
> Tom


I think that you will find that it takes very little practise to hand drill very adequate holes. I have never used a drill press.

G


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This is what I favor for building face frames with dowels.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18088&filter=beadlock

The only trick is to center the straight edge of the "D" hole over the center hole in the drill guide. This is almost a no brainer with the threaded holes in the drill guide.

Then assemble the face frame in the final position and draw a line across the joint. (It is best to draw the line on the front face of the project.) 

Clamp the Beadlock so that the straight line of the "D" hole is aligned with your mark. If you are using two dowels, use the left and right holes. For a single dowel, use the center hole. Repeat the process on the adjoining piece. You now have aligned dowel holes.

When I bought my Beadlock the 3/8" and 1/2" drill guides came with it. I've only used the 3/8" guide and the guide is fastened with 1/4" x 20 screws, not the supplied knobs. I turned the flat metal piece (The part with the "D" hole.) Around so that nothing interfered with drilling the holes. Eventually I think that I cut the tab off of the piece. 

The big advantage of this method is that the face of the parts are aligned and almost no sanding is needed.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Rich,

Now I have a few different ideas to kick around!


Tom


----------



## dougj71 (Jul 31, 2009)

Harbor freight has a doweling jig.There is a 20% off coupon for this weekend also.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Doug,

That jig looks a lot like others that I have seen, but at a much lower price. :thumbsup:

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

I use a Dowelmax, which is big money, and is outstanding because of the way it references for alignment, as well as the sheer quality of the unit. I know you are looking for an inexpensive jig and it looks like this one: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18059&filter=dowell jig is the one I would use as it references the face, like the Dowelmax and unlike self centering jigs. I have never used one but it looks good to me.


----------

